# Sores on lips/muzzle...Advice Please!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Can you post photos?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Any chance you could upload a picture of it to share with us?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What type of food dish are you using? Plastic, ceramic, stainless steel?

Plastic is not good as it can hold bacteria's longer than the other two. Also, how often do you wash the bowls? Try washing them after every meal to see if the problem will take care of itself.


----------



## Blazer (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hard to tell for sure, but it could be viral papilloma - warts. How old is he?


----------



## Blazer (Aug 21, 2009)

Bowls are stainless steel. I wash them frequently but will see if washing them daily will help. They do not look like warts because they are recessed and are not sticking up. He is 11 months.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Blazer said:


> Bowls are stainless steel. I wash them frequently but will see if washing them daily will help. They do not look like warts because they are recessed and are not sticking up. He is 11 months.


From the photos and based on his age, I am quite sure it is viral papilloma. 

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/viral-papilloma/page1.aspx


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not an expert but that doesn't look like viral papilloma to me. Papilloma's are raised and look like cauliflower. And they are most often found inside the mouth near the gum line.

Do you see anything when you look inside his mouth?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a Golden get pink spots like that one year. I was not sure what caused them. They were not an injury nor did they have a raised surface. Several months later they went away so I assumed it may be some kind of pigment change. 
Below is a picture the year she had it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FYI, papilloma can occur anywhere on the dog's body, the most common areas being the face, mouth, muzzle, genitals, and rectum.
They can appear in clusters or singly. THey can be skin color, pink, or a yellow color. THey can be small and barely raised, or have a larger "cauliflower" appearance. 
THey are often called "puppy warts" because they are frequently seen in dogs under 2 years old with immune systems that are not fully developed, but geriatric dogs with failing immune systems can also get them.

Although contagious to other dogs (not transmittable to people), they are self limiting. 

If concerned, have your vet check Jack, but they are usually not treated and will disappear within 1-4 months.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think if they don't clear up right away, a visit to the vet might be a good idea. Like I said, I'm not an expert but I've seen several cases of papilloma and none of them have looked like this. It would be good to know. If it is papilloma, you would need to be careful around other dogs.


----------

